
The Pleasures and Sorrows of Work - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/06/the-pleasures-and-sorrows-of-work/
======
shaunxcode
This book is great - it is also a "photo journal" of all the people/industries
that it focuses upon. I think the author definitely hit the mark with what he
wanted to accomplish which was an adult version of the richard scary "what do
people do all day" kids book. I wish he had followed both a "I hate my life"
corporate software developer and a work from home start up developer.

